#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  MT invisivel

## eduardomazolini

Pessoal não sei como explicar o que quero fazer. Essa é pro pessoal que pensa fora da caixa.
Quero colocar um roteador Wi-Fi invisível.
Como consigo ligar um MT entre um switch e um PC sem mudar o IP do PC?
O assunto aqui é puramente acadêmico, os usos poderiam ser analise de trafego, adição de controle de banda, firewall.
Mas quero também simular trafego do PC que não veio de verdade do PC.
Bom pensei em clonar o mac do pc na "wan" do MT, mas teria que mudar o IP na LAN do PC.
Talvez a solução seja algo em Bridge, mas como separar o que é pro PC e o que é pro MT, pro Wi-Fi do MT.

Não da pra ter a mesma faixa de IPs dos 2 lados de um roteador. Ou melhor esclarecendo ter um IP na WAN e o mesmo em um cliente da LAN.

Alguma ideia maluca??

To pensando em usar um mAP pra fazer esses estudos.

Pra quem resolver me julgar achar que quero fazer coisa errada, que não é só pra saber, eu trabalho no meu provedor.

----------


## eduardomazolini

*CONSEGUI!!!*

Usando uma RB com 2 portas ethernet e 1 wireless.
Consegui inserir os clientes da wireless, como se fossem o PC da rede cabeada.

Tentativas de me achar:

1) Tamanho e uptime do cabo
Existem equipamentos que para efeito de teste medem o cabo e dizem o tamanho de cada par. Se você colocar um cabo novo ligado a esse equipamento e o administrador testar novamente e tiver o resultado antigo vai perceber.
Solução:
- Colocar a RB próxima ao lado que não deve ter esse controle, mantendo o cabo original saindo do equipamento com esse controle.
- Usar um cabo do mesmo tamanho para o outro lado (os pares podem ter diferença de tamanho o que entregaria você).
- Ligar os cabos da LAN e WAN ao mesmo tempo na RB depois de ligada.
Comentário:
Nem nos servidores do pentágono deve ter essa preocupação

2) TTL
Cada sistema operacional tem um valor de TTL na origem do pedido:
Windows 128
Linux 64
Quando passa por um roteador esse valor é reduzido em 1, por tanto você seria percebido se colocasse um roteador a mais.
Solução:
- Saber qual é o sistema de cada lado e setar novo valor para o TTL, novo pois você poderia ter equipamentos na rede Wi-Fi diferentes com os da rede LAN.
Comentário:
Diversos provedores já no passado pensaram em bloquear o usuário de adicionar roteador para ele não dividir a internet, em redes corporativas nunca vi esse controle. Vou mostrar a solução.

3) Pacote ARP
O ARP pergunta o MAC de alguém e conta o seu próprio MAC e IP para facilitar a resposta.
Dentro do protocolo ARP esta o IP e esse valor não pode ser alterado.
Mas em rede local IP não é usado pra quase nada.
Solução:
- Desabilitar o ARP e inserir na tabela ARP entradas estáticas.
Comentário:
O problema é pior que ser achado, é achar um IP que não seja de outro equipamento da rede. Vou mostrar a solução.

4) DNS
Em uma rede corporativa solicitações de site externos não costumam ser feitas ao DNS interno.
Isso em teoria poderia ser detectado ou o DNS poderia responder um site interno de bloqueio.
Não deve existir rota em redes internas para DNSs externos como 8.8.8.8, então precisa saber o DNS interno.
Solução:
- Usar um Modem 4G USB e acessar a internet e DNS pelo 4G
- Colocar um firewall dropando DNS pra rede corporativa.
- Adicionar entradas estáticas no arquivo host do PC usado na Wi-Fi. SIM o Windows também tem arquivo host, como no linux.
- Usar um Modem 4G USB e acessar a internet e DNS pelo 4G
- Cadastrar o DNS interno como segunda opção a ser usado, sabendo dos riscos.
Comentário:
Ser pego aqui é o de menos o questão é resposta errada. E a dificuldade de saber o DNS interno a usar.

5) Outros protocolos e excesso de trafego
Quando você liga um PC ou celular a rede diversos programas em background tentaram enviar e receber dados, isso pode te entregar.
Solução:
- Adicionar regras bem restritivas ao firewall, trabalhar com lista branca.
Comentário:
Como isso vai depender muito do local e lista necessária não vou abordar aqui.

6) MAC
Switchs de datacenters costumam desligar a porta se outro MAC for conectado a ela como medida de segurança.
Solução:
- Clonar o MAC do PC para o Switch.
- Clonar o MAC do Switch para o PC.
Comentário:
Eu já derrubei uma porta sem querer ao fazer o sniffer de um servidor. Isso com certeza gerou um log. Mas logs só são olhados quando um problema precisa ser analisado.
Eu desliguei e religuei o switch "por acidente" a porta dele voltou liguei o servidor novamente, ninguém foi demitido a analise do sniffer ajudou a resolver o problema e ainda teve comoração no final do dia.

7) IPSec
Se toda rede trabalhar com IPSec ai ferrou não tem como entrar ou ler nada.
Sem solução.

Eu adicionaria a essa solução um Modem 4G USB e ai:
- Colocaria o DNS público
- Host da rede no arquivo hosts
- rota default para o Modem
- rotas necessárias para a rede corporativa
Com isso você pode trabalhar do seu notebook em um cliente usando a internet e a rede dele ao mesmo tempo, como se estivesse usando o PC que lhe foi dado para trabalhar.

Bom eu vou mostrar o que fiz infelizmente tudo manual agradeceria se alguém pensasse em script pra pegar as informações e automatizar a configuração.

Cenário do Lab:
PC com IP 192.168.55.254 MAC E4:8D:8C:65:B8:A9 e TTL 128
Gateway com IP 192.168.55.1 MAC 4C:5E:0C:71:5A:67 e TTL 64
Para facilitar criei um IP fictício 10.100.100.0/24 que não deve corresponder ao da rede que vai ser usada.

A parte comum:


```
/interface ethernet
set [ find default-name=ether1 ] name=ether-WAN
set [ find default-name=ether2 ] name=ether-LAN
/interface bridge
add arp=disabled name=bridge-Invisible
/interface bridge port
add bridge=bridge-Invisible interface=ether-LAN
add bridge=bridge-Invisible interface=ether-WAN
/interface bridge settings
set use-ip-firewall=yes
/ip neighbor discovery
set ether-LAN discover=no
set ether-WAN discover=no
set bridge-Invisible discover=no
/ip address
add address=10.100.100.2/24 interface=ether-LAN network=10.100.100.0
/ip route
add distance=1 gateway=10.100.100.1
/ip firewall mangle
add action=change-ttl chain=postrouting dst-address=192.168.55.254 new-ttl=set:64 out-interface=bridge-invisivel passthrough=yes
add action=change-ttl chain=postrouting new-ttl=set:128 out-interface=bridge-invisivel passthrough=yes
```

 
A parte onde os MACs e IPs da rede devem ser colocados com atenção:


```
/ip arp
add address=10.100.100.1 comment=GATEWAY interface=bridge-Invisible mac-address=4C:5E:0C:71:5A:67
add address=10.100.100.254 comment=PC interface=bridge-Invisible mac-address=E4:8D:8C:65:B8:A9
/interface bridge nat
add action=src-nat chain=srcnat out-interface=ether-WAN to-src-mac-address=E4:8D:8C:65:B8:A9
add action=src-nat chain=srcnat out-interface=ether-LAN to-src-mac-address=4C:5E:0C:71:5A:67
/ip firewall nat
add action=src-nat chain=srcnat out-interface=bridge-Invisible to-addresses=192.168.55.1 dst-address=192.168.55.254
add action=src-nat chain=srcnat out-interface=bridge-Invisible to-addresses=192.168.55.254
add action=redirect chain=dstnat dst-port=8291 dst-address=192.168.55.254 in-interface=bridge-Invisible protocol=tcp
/ip route
add distance=1 gateway=10.100.100.254 dst-address=192.168.55.254/32
```

 
Eu criei rapidamente uma rede pois neste local de lab a internet era liberada sem proxy.


```
/interface wireless
set [ find default-name=wlan1 ] band=2ghz-b/g/n disabled=no mode=ap-bridge
/ip address
add address=192.168.56.1/24 interface=wlan1 network=192.168.56.0
/ip pool
add name=dhcp_pool0 ranges=192.168.56.10-192.168.56.254
/ip dhcp-server
add address-pool=dhcp_pool0 disabled=no interface=wlan1 name=dhcp1
/ip dhcp-server network
add address=192.168.56.0/24 gateway=192.168.56.1
/ip dns
set servers=8.8.8.8
```

----------

